# Shameless plug for Tour de Pink



## T-Doc (Apr 4, 2002)

For all you ladies (and gents for that matter) out there in the Texas area, I would like to announce the 4th Annual Tour de Pink benefitting the fight against breast cancer. Mark your calendars for Sept 7th and please participate if you can. Thanks

http://www.tourdepink.org/site/TR?fr_id=1070&pg=entry


Mark A. Schusterman, M.D.


----------

